# Videogame crushes?



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone crushin'?
I'm pretty sure there have been 1000 threads similar to this but I'm curious :3

As of now, mine are:

- Jin, Harvest Moon









-Wesker, ResiEvil 5









-Waka, Okami









Yours? :L
And sowwy for big pictures . w .


----------



## emmanemma (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm gunna regret saying this but Isabella - Dragon Age 2


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

Mayuri Shiina from Steins;gate.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

Morrigan - Dragon Age Origins
Infested Kerrigen - Starcraft 2 (this ones weird...i know lol)


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I've always wanted to bang Sheva from Resident Evil 5, and I'm kind of disappointed that she won't be in RE6 _(hopefully she at least makes a cameo)_


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Jade (Beyond Good & Evil)









Regina


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I'd bang this chick any time


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

My first love, the first game to make me cry too:









The most handsome man:









I think I prefer video game men to real men, John Marston from RDR and Ray from Call of Juarez are favourites too.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

last ones weird i know...lol but seriously zerg me up anyday


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Chun-Li and Cammy out of Street Fighter :b I'd post artwork of them too, but it really doesn't do it for me without the pixels.

So I can totally understand the Wood Man thing


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Craig788 said:


> last ones weird i know...lol but seriously zerg me up anyday


I love the broodwar box cover because of kerrigan 

I wouldn't call it crushes but I would rather look at women made with good graphics than men.


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

Chun Li from Street Fighter II.










Them hamhocks.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Lara Croft back in the day!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

The pink one.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> I've always wanted to bang Sheva from Resident Evil 5, and I'm kind of disappointed that she won't be in RE6 _(hopefully she at least makes a cameo)_


agree on every single level of agreement.

ill add elena from the street fighter series.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

plus ill throw in

mai shiranui from king of fighters.









zoey from left 4 dead.









alyx vance from half life.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Skyloft:1059867414 said:


> i bet you guys weren't expecting this one were you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garrus!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I remember reading a news article about some Japanese guy that got married to a video game character a few years back.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Rebecca from Resi 1 and zero










Chie Satonaka from Persona 4










And Heather mason from Silent hill 3

Yep....

Short hair = YUMMY


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Would post pictures but things aren't cooperating on my end, so here are links instead.

Ashe: Final Fantasy XII
http://www.lowbird.com/user/ma3a/view/2009/09/extmovie-final-fantasy-xii-ashe-878

Lightning: Final Fantasy XIII, XIII-2

http://mjv-art.org/pictures/view_post/71247?lang=en
http://www.gogaminggiant.com/2012/02/01/impressions-so-far-final-fantasy-xiii-2/

Rydia: Final Fantasy IV:
http://www.videogamegirlsdb.com/girls/GameGirlImage.aspx?ImageId=1363

Yuna: Final Fantasy X, X-2
http://www.videogamegirlsdb.com/Girls/GameGirlImage.aspx?ImageId=1913
http://www.sodahead.com/entertainme...171/Scorpion_Deception/TidusYunaMacalania.jpg

Yeah, I luvs me sum Final Fantasy girls.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> John Marston from RDR


Dem rodeo jeans... :b

Well... I don't really know. My HL2 love has already been posted. (But she does look better from the back)  I guess it really doesn't count, but since we've already had a cosplay posted anyway, I've always been a huge Pokemon nerd and the female Team Magma members always had something about them, soo...










I'd also hit this guy. Could he have pulled it off any better? Honestly... :heart


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

First crush was Medli









Second crush if I'm right, Din









Madotsuki









And Painwheel


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

Been crushing on Ibuki from Street Fighter lately 








http://imgur.com/akTbr


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

More of my girl 


















Plus Rydia from FFIV


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a huge crush on Yuffie.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Specifically, Lizzy. The hot lady in the middle.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Hawt


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Liara T'Soni








Lightning


Can't really think of any tbh.
http://images4.fanpop.com/image/pho...tning-final-fantasy-xiii-18792709-985-509.jpg


----------

